# Highlander



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

_There Can Be Only One_

You might have two web browsers installed, or two or three of anything else. But I think you only use one web server.

There is no big choice of all the web servers that might be in the ports. It is a straight choice, Apache or NginX


----------



## Jose (Nov 8, 2021)

__





						thttpd
					





					acme.com


----------



## jbo (Nov 8, 2021)

malloy


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2021)

I use both? Whichever one is more appropriate for the job. So I have servers running Apache and other servers with nginx.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

Apache for phpPgAdmin.
nginx for poudriere.


----------



## astyle (Nov 8, 2021)

For some reason, nginx didn't compile for me. I spent a month setting up Apache correctly for Poudriere. And did it, too!  No stinkin' mod_rewrite, port 80 blocked and blackholed. I'd rather not proliferate .conf files for different web servers. I know it's not impossible to run 'em side by side, but I'd rather pick one for my LAN.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 9, 2021)

Years ago, Apache on Mac OS X Server.

I might have looked into NGINX but don't recall implementing it. (Doing web sites with Plone in that era.)


----------



## Jose (Nov 9, 2021)

Lighttpd anyone? (It's pronounced lighty.)


----------



## Geezer (Nov 9, 2021)

Jose said:


> Lighttpd anyone? (It's pronounced lighty.)



No, no, no. Lighty was a good idea when it came out. But it cannot stand up to a heavy load.


----------

